# Sugarloaf April 27th 2014



## jrd100 (May 1, 2014)

Went up to the loaf expecting to ski in the rain, instead I was skiing in four inches of fresh snow. The new snow was not cement and very skiable. Last freshies of the year! 

Still great coverage up there I believe. Checked the web cam and there is some damage from last night's rain but still a decent base. Good enough for May! Happy Spring! Enjoy the pics.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 1, 2014)

Nice TR and pics.  Will they run Skyline this weekend?


----------



## jrd100 (May 1, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice TR and pics.  Will they run Skyline this weekend?



I heard just superquad. I would love it if skyline opened back up, still a lot of snow on the summit.

The folks at sugarloaf chat have been hammering on the mountain to try and get skyline open one more weekend. They want that lift to run more than anything!! (As do I)

http://www.sugarloaftoday.com/chat/


----------



## jrd100 (May 2, 2014)

jrd100 said:


> I would love it if skyline opened back up, still a lot of snow on the summit.http://www.sugarloaftoday.com/chat/



Follow the yellow brick road (#20)


----------

